# International Schools in Dubai



## AUSmate (May 2, 2011)

Hello,

does anyone have a opinion on Emiartes International School either the Jumeriah campus or the Meadows campus ?

I was in Dubai last week ( planning to reloacte in July) and I was informed that Dubai British School and GEMA at Al Barsha do not have any vacancies. I am quite shcoked!


----------



## Miss_Y (Jul 13, 2011)

Hello, are you looking for a job in the EIS?
I too am searching for information on the school and the area around it. 
I recently got accepted for a teaching post in the Jumeirah campus. I was suprised I even got contacted from the agency because on the schools website there were no vacacies listed.... Maybe it just hadn't been updated.


----------



## mindxb (Jul 10, 2011)

AUSmate said:


> Hello,
> 
> does anyone have a opinion on Emiartes International School either the Jumeriah campus or the Meadows campus ?
> 
> I was in Dubai last week ( planning to reloacte in July) and I was informed that Dubai British School and GEMA at Al Barsha do not have any vacancies. I am quite shcoked!



I put my son's name down at birth (we've lived here nearly 11 years) and one particular school still couldn't give him a place because of their affiliation with Emirates Airlines families... so don't be shocked.

Try GEMS at Silicon Oasis... just opening this year. Otherwise join the back of the queue, can be quite tough I'm afraid. Would have thought the Meadows EIS would have been easier to get into than Jumeirah.

All the best


----------



## suzimack (Nov 29, 2011)

mindxb said:


> I put my son's name down at birth (we've lived here nearly 11 years) and one particular school still couldn't give him a place because of their affiliation with Emirates Airlines families... so don't be shocked.
> 
> Try GEMS at Silicon Oasis... just opening this year. Otherwise join the back of the queue, can be quite tough I'm afraid. Would have thought the Meadows EIS would have been easier to get into than Jumeirah.
> 
> All the best


Hi

Can I be cheeky and ask which school is affiliated with Emirates? I'm also in the process if trying to get my son into a school, and it's pricing stressful to say the least!


----------

